# air brushing



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

I want to get into the airbrushing for props and art projects during the coming year. Does anyone have any basics they can share?...I have no idea were to start. been looking on ebay and there is so many brands to choose from...I'm looking for a kit/compressor that can do a wide variety of tasks, very fine details etc.... Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

While I own an airbrush, I too am a little overwhelmed with what to do with it. I used it on my Cemetery entrance columns to sort of add shadows and make them look dirty, but beyond that I'm artisitcally challenged.

I bought a Testors airbrush/compressor combo. It seemed to work very well for what I did with it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a testors Aztek air brush. it works really well. light whieght and easy to maintain. I use a cheapo airbrush compressor from harbor frieght. I havent done much with it lately. After all is said and done it ran about $200 for both.


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

you can suprisingly do alot with the testors stuff.......If you're looking to really get into detailing with an airbrush, you're going to want to make sure to get a "dual action" airbrush, the single action versions are ok for coverage, but the dual action brushes, allow you to controll the airflow, and the paintflow too, making it MUCH easier to do fine detail work.....You can use alot of different paints with these too, but I really like to use water based acrylics when working with a brush...much easier cleanup, a huge selection of colors just about anywhere you go, and cheaper, not to mention you don't have the issue of fumes or ventilation to deal with...just my .02


----------

